# toyota esp 830



## anto07 (Dec 11, 2009)

hi 
i am using toyata esp830 machine
i need a help friends ,while i switch on my toyota 830 it shows sewing motor lock , how to solve this..........please help me


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

ohhhhhh !!!!!!!!! not good-- first see if you can turn the wheel in back-- if it turns freely--may be your power supply or mother board or  both I had an 830 do the same to me - was the power supply-($750.00) and after that the mother board . I said enough is enough and traded it in. I truely do hope you dont have to go thru that>


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

Check the fuses in the CPU. There are 3 of them, 1 will be burned out. Make sure you get the right fuses to replace. go to an electronics store, you want to replace it with the exact same fuse.


----------



## noob760 (May 3, 2009)

I just bought this use toyota 830 embroidery machine and it has an error on the lcd screen "rs232c connect pc" and i check my computer and the sm bus is flagged as not installed properly. How do i fix this
problem? Is there a driver i need to download and if so where. Or is there a hardware i need to purchase. I would greatly appreciated if someone can give me some idea or advice to fix this problem thanks.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

what software are you using.


----------



## noob760 (May 3, 2009)

noob760 said:


> I just bought this use toyota 830 embroidery machine and it has an error on the lcd screen "rs232c connect pc" and i check my computer and the sm bus is flagged as not installed properly. How do i fix this
> problem? Is there a driver i need to download and if so where. Or is there a hardware i need to purchase. I would greatly appreciated if someone can give me some idea or advice to fix this problem thanks.


i am using stitch vista and i also have the dongle for it, it came with the machine


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Try re-installing the software. Is stitch vista from data stitch?


----------



## noob760 (May 3, 2009)

propsuper said:


> Try re-installing the software. Is stitch vista from data stitch?


 i have try re-install in my xp laptop and vista laptop. The connection i am using is serial convert to usb to my laptop but i have also try connection direct 25 pin to 9 pin serial to my xp desktop and it still would not work. And yes i am using stitch vista from data stitch. Thanks for replying.


----------



## radar2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Is there anyone on this forum that can convert some STI designs to dst for me? I have a disc with about 10 designs that I can't open. Thank you D


----------



## HeathersTailor (Jun 14, 2011)

radar2 said:


> Is there anyone on this forum that can convert some STI designs to dst for me? I have a disc with about 10 designs that I can't open. Thank you D


May be this program can help you. Here is a free demo for you to try it out for 21 days.

http://www.buzztools.com/downloads/BT4-Demo.exe


----------



## vg3a4inz (Mar 2, 2016)

were are the fuses? In what cpu?


----------



## BB3 (Jul 7, 2016)

noob760 said:


> i have try re-install in my xp laptop and vista laptop. The connection i am using is serial convert to usb to my laptop but i have also try connection direct 25 pin to 9 pin serial to my xp desktop and it still would not work. And yes i am using stitch vista from data stitch. Thanks for replying.


Hi, did you ever figure this out? I'm in the same boat. I have a Toyota 830 & purchased Wilcom software. I have a sub to 9 pin, 9-25 pin serial converter. I can get the design on the pc to the point of downloading but have no idea how to pull it onto the machine. I also get the RS-232 com error message. Thanks!


----------



## daffyli (Apr 4, 2013)

If you haven't fix the issue try this How to Do a Serial Loopback Test - National Instruments . We had the same issue before with the toyota 850 ad where it wouldn't communicate with the machine and realize that the 9pin cable didn't work. For the toyota 850 ad we use 2 cables for Wilcom to communicate. The 9 pin to USB and a 9 pin with Lan cable. I attached a photo of the adapter using a Lan Cable and two of these adapters on both ends connecting to the USB to 9 PIN. Also make sure you settings for COM1 Baud rate matches on Wilcom and the USB driver. Black Vga 9 Pin Female To Lan Cat5 Cat5e Rj45 Female Adapter,HDMI Cable, Universal Adapter, Electronic Connectors & Interconnectors,Faridabad,Haryana,India,ID: 11685850091


----------



## IrishDesigner (May 3, 2014)

I had to configure a new computer to my 830, when the computer died that came with it. Make sure you are using a 9 pin to 25 pin Null cable for it to work. It should interface correctly. I got the error when the computer board under the embroidery machine was overloaded with sewing oil. A light blow dryer with an inverted let the oil easily roll off the board and into a nice set of paper towels, no more error after that. I also had the power drive that died. Their are two power supplies on the inside, both are consel and can be purchased off of ebay, if you can not fix it with fuse replacement, go that route. For Data Stitch you have to name you com port that your embroidery is tied into. I never have used the Stitch Vista to move a file to the machine, I use Stitch Pro. Make sure you save it in the right format of Toyota, that will make the difference also.
If anyone has a computer with a 25 pin serial card and needs the software for interface, I have both the original cable and the hard drive that can be loaded into the computer and used to push files to the machine.


----------



## IrishDesigner (May 3, 2014)

I have a question about caps, I have the cap hoop and want to use it but do not have the manual about the 830 cap hoop and if I need a different needle plate. Does anyone know if the other needed plate is needed for the cap installation?


----------

